# Storm or SB



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well in my birthing thread about SB some of you stated you wanted to see more pictures of him so I get a few for ya.
Sky and Storm








I like how just the insides of his ears are kind of frosted








Bonequiqui and Storm they are both sired by Paintball








He was a little cold so he is hunched up but look at the bone and muscle this guy carries I am pretty happy with him too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Niiiiiiiice! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

hlala:


----------



## NMSFG (Jan 26, 2012)

Too Cute!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Even so little, you can see the muscle!! He is so cute.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are adorable! And look really nice!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is looking good! I love his wide blaze, reminds me of my little doeling. Sure wish all my kids were looking that good right now!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Maggie if I didn't supplement him 3 times a day I don't know if he would look this good. Sky is slowly getting a bigger udder and for the past few days I have gone to 2 feedings a day so her udder will grow some more.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous Roger! You had some fantastic kids this year! Good going Paintball!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone I just hope I am this happy next year with Calibers kids. i think I will be but he should add some length and levelness to the kids. I think breeding him to Hope and Cashmere are going to make great crosses.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooooooo adorable!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They look stout and healthy!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

A agree, I really like the looks of Cashmere so I'm sure there would be a good pair in them


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my, you have some nice looking babys! I hope mine come out half that good looking.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW everyone thanks but you giving me a big head LOL. I really don't know much about how to pick a good one but I don't think we have done to bad. I think of them as small beef cattle and that helps LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to give yourself more credit Roger.... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW he is adorable and built like a mack truck too!!! :shocked: 

awesome!!


(((hee hee I LOVE little bonequiqui!!)))


----------

